# DUAL 3090 rtx SLI, Dual CPU, 1.5 TB Ram, quiet, compact case



## venturi (Oct 18, 2020)

So
it has take a few days to perfect. You know..cable management, alignment, SLI profile building, driver selection, and general tweaking.

So the build is:

2x 3090 rtx Founders Edition & SLI bridge
2x 8180M (56/112 cores
1.5 TB ram
Asus c621 Sage Dual socket motherboard
4x Raid Samsung 860 pro (4TB each, 16TB total) data and backups
1x Samsung 860 pro (4TB) data and backups
1x Sabrent 8TB nvme  for Apps and Games
1x Sabrent 4TB nvme (OS)
1600W digital power supply
asus PA32UCX-P monitor
Thermaltake P1 micro ATX case (modified..heavily)
MS Windows Data Center 2020 for OS
1x pound of flesh and blood


I already had a lot of custom profiles for my quad SLI rig, so a few edits and I've been able to get SLI to work quite well.

I've moved my 1x 32GB Titan CEO ed and the othre 3x Titans  to my wife's pc. Which is also a case mod clone of this machine, because it was my prior build.


So far, ...now that its all buttoned up, it seems quite a decent PC,
It very quiet, almost inaudible at idle, and creepily quite quiet under load..I like that. Provides no audible presence in room.

Temps are nice and cool, under load the cards have yet to get above 67C.
CPU run at about 41C under load, and RAM hovers at 55C under load.
NVME drives run 28C idle and 52C at the end of a full drive copy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2020)

jeezeus, the cpu's are £9k each on ebay. astounding machine


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 18, 2020)

Kudos, but imagine having 18k worth of CPU and 3k worth  of GPU and having a CPU bottleneck in games


----------



## venturi (Oct 18, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Kudos, but imagine having 18k worth of CPU and 3k worth  of GPU and having a CPU bottleneck in games



well... I'm not experiencing any bottlenecks so far.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2020)

I hope this didnt cost you your marriage


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 18, 2020)

Of course you are, those CPU's are not gaming CPU's with a 2.5ghz base and 3.8ghz boost and, if you tried those GPU's with a 10700k @5ghz for instance you would then notice you are getting bottlenecked in certain games and you would see much higher FPS letting those 3090's really stretch their legs, I mean it's cool but it screams more money than sense and just throwing money at the most expensive hardware you can find. Would I still have it, hell yes, I'd bite your arm off for it, but that's not the point


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 19, 2020)

venturi said:


> So far, ...now that its all buttoned up, it seems quite a decent PC,
> It very quiet, almost inaudible at idle, and creepily quite quiet under load..I like that. Provides no audible presence in room.



You must have hearing like mine lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 19, 2020)

@venturi you obviously have a decent amount of money at your disposable, any reason for so many cores? I mean if it something specific to CPU maybe just have that in a separate system and get yourself a 5950X when it launches?


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 19, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> @venturi you obviously have a decent amount of money at your disposable, any reason for so many cores? I mean if it something specific to CPU maybe just have that in a separate system and get yourself a 5950X when it launches?


5950x whilst having much higher IPC and clocks is SP only, 16 cores still couldn't compete with 56 even at a much lower base/boost and IPC of the 8180m, assuming all of those cores get put to work which I am assuming they do as it would be criminal otherwise. That said, an 3990x TR which is around 4k would likely tear both of them to shreds and then some.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 19, 2020)

What is the real purpose of this 30,000$ PC?


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 19, 2020)

Can we appreciate the dude has a crazy PC and not denounce literally every choice he made to build it?


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 19, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Can we appreciate the dude has a crazy PC and not denounce literally every choice he made to build it?


I think people appreciate that, can they not also have an opinion?


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I think people appreciate that, can they not also have an opinion?



Opinions are fine if you can be a little nicer about it. "Imagine wasting money" is what you've just said and reiterated. Perhaps OP doesn't think it was a waste, eh?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 19, 2020)

He does work on this rig. He made a thread about it a year or so ago. 

Literally when your job requires you to need this amount of resources, overkill doesn't have a meaning.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 19, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Opinions are fine if you can be a little nicer about it. "Imagine wasting money" is what you've just said and reiterated. Perhaps OP doesn't think it was a waste, eh?


Um, no, no I didn't say that, please don't tell me I meant something I didn't say, and I'm sorry if you don't find different opinions as "nice" people can communicate just fine without pandering to being nice and trying not to offend everyone today, you should try it. 

His rig is insane  granted, I am allowed to have an opinion and voice my thoughts on it though as it is posted on a public forum, if you disagree with my opinions, that' fine  you're showing that you're also human and that's what people do


----------



## Trompochi (Oct 19, 2020)

Very nice setup, I like it.


----------



## venturi (Oct 19, 2020)

Gents.
I use the PC for research, Its my personal PC. My daytime jobs are in administration, medical, nuclear medicine, and IT; however, I'm going to school full time and doing my dissertation on deep learning and NLP NN. The rig pulls double duty. I've had an uber rig since 1998, constantly upgraded. I have also been one of the first to water-cool, 2 way and 4 way SLI,  Titan XP SLI (4way). I have kept the passion going and learned a few things along the  way. All along every rig pulled double duty.  Here are a few of just the early builds. Back then there was a site called "NVNEWS" and 2CPU.com; I used to post there heavily.

Here some early builds. Yes, we had PCs back then.


----------



## Viruzz (Oct 19, 2020)

Thats a nice build.
Why the Intel instead of Dual EPYC or dual 32c/64t TR? You get even more cores, PCIe gen 4?


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 19, 2020)

Viruzz said:


> Thats a nice build.
> Why the Intel instead of Dual EPYC or dual 32c/64t TR? You get even more cores, PCIe gen 4?



Yea, I'm scratching my head too...


----------



## venturi (Oct 19, 2020)

Viruzz said:


> Thats a nice build.
> Why the Intel instead of Dual EPYC or dual 32c/64t TR? You get even more cores, PCIe gen 4?




because there isn't a dual epyc/rome workstation with on board sound, and appropriate pcie slots spacing  to do the dual 3090
the gigabyte dual epyc/rome board can't do it either
it must be able to function as a workstation and not a rack mount server


----------



## nguyen (Oct 19, 2020)

Very unassuming desk space for such a PC .
I'm wondering what it feels like to have that PC blowing hot air at my feet


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 19, 2020)

> I've moved my 1x 32GB Titan CEO ed and the othre 3x Titans  to my wife's pc



Did she notice ?


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 19, 2020)

blobster21 said:


> Did she notice ?


She sure is blowing alot more hot air with 4gpu's


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I am allowed to have an opinion and voice my thoughts on it though as it is posted on a public forum,



To a certain degree, as long as you don't offend any mods with it.


Sick sick PC and if it is used for what it certainly can do with all those cores and ram even better. the two 3090's are just cherrys


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 19, 2020)

that is a wonderful, outstanding build bud if i was gonna dream about having a kick ass rigg i hope its something like yours or i think id be dissapointed   .well done.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2020)

venturi said:


> because there isn't a dual epyc/rome workstation with on board sound, and appropriate pcie slots spacing  to do the dual 3090
> the gigabyte dual epyc/rome board can't do it either
> it must be able to function as a workstation and not a rack mount server



External sound card?


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

venturi said:


> Gents.
> I use the PC for research, Its my personal PC. My daytime jobs are in administration, medical, nuclear medicine, and IT; however, I'm going to school full time and doing my dissertation on deep learning and NLP NN. The rig pulls double duty. I've had an uber rig since 1998, constantly upgraded. I have also been one of the first to water-cool, 2 way and 4 way SLI,  Titan XP SLI (4way). I have kept the passion going and learned a few things along the  way. All along every rig pulled double duty.  Here are a few of just the early builds. Back then there was a site called "NVNEWS" and 2CPU.com; I used to post there heavily.
> 
> Here some early builds. Yes, we had PCs back then.
> ...


Push the envelope indeed


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2020)

Massive thanks for sharing the rigs in the pic above, outstanding


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 19, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Very unassuming desk space for such a PC .
> I'm wondering what it feels like to have that PC blowing hot air at my feet


same thing as a 1kw space heater...


----------



## venturi (Oct 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> same thing as a 1kw space heater...




I have actually never noticed any heat in my workspace, but then again I keep the house at a constant 69-70F. The heat from the back must migrate to the other direction, but its  not too tiny a space, so it really wouldn't provide much of an effect.


----------



## _UV_ (Oct 19, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> What is the real purpose of this 30,000$ PC?


Same as it was with personal SGI, SUN or DEC workstation in 90s. Also, prices for "premium" but affordable parts made a circle. Lets say Ryzen 3900+ decent mobo + GTX 3080 + pair of 1TB SSDs will cost you like a decent used car, just like it was around 1990-96 with tech of those days.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 19, 2020)

I wish I had that much space but I'm on a laptop. The SSD or HD space is very limited, 8tb is enough until SSD prices come down more.


----------



## devnull (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi Venturi, I'm a big fan of your builds. Were you able to get SLI working on DX11 games by any chance? I tried a lot of custom profiles but I can not make that work. I sent you an email, thanks!


----------



## 300BaudBob (Oct 23, 2020)

Captain Kirk called... wants his computer back  .
Amazing the computer power you can cram in a small box these days.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 23, 2020)

venturi said:


> So
> it has take a few days to perfect. You know..cable management, alignment, SLI profile building, driver selection, and general tweaking.
> 
> So the build is:
> ...


Very interesting build, very cool!  I used to be big into SLI/CFX (Previous builds had 3 R9 290X's, 2 HD 6990's, 2 GTX 580's, and some others) but I have fallen out of wanting to do it anymore mostly because game support has dropped and I don't do some of the stuff I used to with them anymore.

May I ask what you do with this build?


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 23, 2020)

That is like 2 GPU nodes with high RAM config from a HPC cluster right there. Damn nice


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 23, 2020)

So I see many of your previous PC's were water cooled. Any particular reason for going with air cooling this time?


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 23, 2020)

300BaudBob said:


> Captain Kirk called... wants his computer back  .
> Amazing the computer power you can cram in a small box these days.


Spock called... this joke is older than him .


----------



## 300BaudBob (Oct 23, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> Spock called... this joke is older than him .


It's a classic... like the Amiga 1000 or the op's computer will be in 10 years.


----------



## venturi (Oct 23, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> So I see many of your previous PC's were water cooled. Any particular reason for going with air cooling this time?



IMHO
I used to really enjoy overclocking. I'm a dinosaur, in the early days you could make changes to cpu parameters with a conductive pencil mark and changing jumpers on motherboards.
Lately, I've been able to get decent compact builds that run cool without watercooling. Also, I do a lot of tweaking, after its assembled, and the water cooling makes everything a longer and more complicated process. There was a time when cpus were not locked and getting the most out of them was an art. I enjoyed that. However the "unlocked" cpus of modern times are in the same price point of the next chip level above the original unlocked cpu.  If I buy the top of the line cpu, I'd use watercooling to go further, but halo cpus are not unlocked. Lastly, overclocking does not yield the relative performance yield in real-time results. Example, folks that overclock the heck out of their video cards to get a high benchmark score - simultaneously the same settings couldn't be used to play 15 hours of gaming without texture flashing, and other issues. A pc should be able to be turned run, and run for 30 days without someone pouring cryogenic liquids on it to get it to work. That stuff is fun just for a dragsters. My pc is my daily driver. So think of it as a practical Lamborghini Urus daily driver, and not a dragster where the engine and tires give their life on the first run.

So I max out the build to provide the most consistent performance and not worry about the liquids, the evaporation, leaks, pump failures, etc.

I can get more performance by enabling sli, dual sockets MBs, ram, drives, and correctly configure the OS to be a tool and not get in the way of what I'm trying to accomplish. Correctly configuring things will often yield better results than a poor configuration and some overclocking.

So Id o like water-cooling/overclocking, but the ROI is not what it used to be  I think I was the first person to simultaneously water-cool dual cpus, the chipset, and the GPU at the same time). I actually had to CNC a lot of the blocks. Example, I was the first to water-cool rambus (Rambus would normally run a few degrees over meltdown temperatures).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 23, 2020)

@venturi , very well done.  Again.


----------



## phill (Oct 23, 2020)

300BaudBob said:


> It's a classic... like the Amiga 1000 or the op's computer will be in 10 years.


Can't say that, Amiga's are still awesome!!!    This build maybe as good as one, but....  It's a bit close to judge for me  

@venturi if you ever feel like you'd like to contribute some of that computer power to WCG or FAH for TPU's team, you are definitely more than welcome to join us


----------



## owen10578 (Oct 23, 2020)

I see you have made your uber PC even more uber lol that's a really awesome build! I wish I got a job where I actually need something like this...


----------



## terroralpha (Oct 23, 2020)

someone is ready for that new AI porn


----------



## IbaChiba (Oct 23, 2020)

Unreal build, are you able to expense it for business? if so how much of it.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 24, 2020)

That is one compact beast. Small form factor Pc people would be so proud.


----------



## venturi (Oct 24, 2020)

devnull said:


> Hi Venturi, I'm a big fan of your builds. Were you able to get SLI working on DX11 games by any chance? I tried a lot of custom profiles but I can not make that work. I sent you an email, thanks!



Well, yes. It was more complicated than I had originally thought. But yes. I am going to try and refine the how to and post it.



IbaChiba said:


> Unreal build, are you able to expense it for business? if so how much of it.



I really can't expense it for business as this is my personal home pc, but I did expense the other build that is my work workstation.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 24, 2020)

i have a softspot for that earlier v1000 tower build, although I do love the size and style of the current.


----------



## zenlaserman (Oct 24, 2020)

venturi said:


> Well, yes. It was complicated than I had originally thought. But yes. I am going to try and refine the how to and post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't expense it for business as this is my personal home pc, but I did expense the other build that is my work workstation.



Well, it's a classic example of having to spend money to make money.  I'm sure you'll manage to get this rig to pay for itself 

Excellent build, and I dig your philosophy.  Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## purecain (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks like the OP had a lot of fun with this build. Enjoy!!! I'm still waiting on my 3090 strix oc. 
Only another 6months to go. Really though respect, youve had some cool builds through the years.


----------



## Bushranger (Jan 4, 2021)

venturi said:


> IMHO
> I used to really enjoy overclocking. I'm a dinosaur, in the early days you could make changes to cpu parameters with a conductive pencil mark and changing jumpers on motherboards.
> Lately, I've been able to get decent compact builds that run cool without watercooling. Also, I do a lot of tweaking, after its assembled, and the water cooling makes everything a longer and more complicated process. There was a time when cpus were not locked and getting the most out of them was an art. I enjoyed that. However the "unlocked" cpus of modern times are in the same price point of the next chip level above the original unlocked cpu.  If I buy the top of the line cpu, I'd use watercooling to go further, but halo cpus are not unlocked. Lastly, overclocking does not yield the relative performance yield in real-time results. Example, folks that overclock the heck out of their video cards to get a high benchmark score - simultaneously the same settings couldn't be used to play 15 hours of gaming without texture flashing, and other issues. A pc should be able to be turned run, and run for 30 days without someone pouring cryogenic liquids on it to get it to work. That stuff is fun just for a dragsters. My pc is my daily driver. So think of it as a practical Lamborghini Urus daily driver, and not a dragster where the engine and tires give their life on the first run.
> 
> ...


Great advice no doubt gained over many years of building.


----------



## poorsod (Jan 4, 2021)

Dude what's your degree lol. I'm pursuing software engineering, bachelor's degree. Hopefully I'll have an excuse to build a best pc like yours, goddamn.


----------



## venturi (Jan 4, 2021)

Doctorate, dissertation in ML/DL in clinical decision support systems. I have 3 full time jobs (really), and I'm trying to get this dissertation completed, been a long road (its not the age - but its the mileage)




...and completely finishing cyberpunk 2077 has really cut into the dissertation over the past few weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jan 4, 2021)

the only thing that triggers me is that awful glass table


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 4, 2021)

> I have 3 full time jobs (really)


How is that possible? Aren't full time gigs 8 hours each? When do you sleep?


----------



## n-ster (Jan 4, 2021)

Any plans on using U.2 drives? I'm in love with my optane drive, wish I could afford higher capacities or the upcoming pci-e 4.0 ones


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh this is a expensive and good looking machine. Just one thing, how the hell dit you get not one but two rtx 3090 all ready in October.

This proves that some are blessed and others are just unlucky and have waited like months to get just one card.


----------



## venturi (Jan 5, 2021)

Devon68 said:


> How is that possible? Aren't full time gigs 8 hours each? When do you sleep?



They are not hourly jobs, I overlap and work efficiently   ...well at least I try to


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2021)

venturi said:


> They are not hourly jobs, I overlap and work efficiently   ...well at least I try to



So they're not full time jobs.


----------



## venturi (Jan 5, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Oh this is a expensive and good looking machine. Just one thing, how the hell dit you get not one but two rtx 3090 all ready in October.
> 
> This proves that some are blessed and others are just unlucky and have waited like months to get just one card.


The cards were not any harder to get than the unobtainium of getting SLI/NVlink bridges from nvidia... 
...did I mention unobtanium?


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 5, 2021)

venturi said:


> The cards were not any harder to get than the unobtainium of getting SLI/NVlink bridges from nvidia...
> ...did I mention *unobtanium*?


Is that some kind of soup?
I like soup, and tacos.


----------



## venturi (Jan 5, 2021)

venturi said:


> They are not hourly jobs, I overlap and work efficiently   ...well at least I try to


not to disagree but I'm CEO of a medical practice, owner of a nuclear pharmacy (isotopes), owner of an IT company, president of a DoD contract firm... they all FEEL like FULL-TIME jobs and now ...I'm finishing my doctorate. The premise was that I'm busy,
---at least there are 36 hours in a day or I probably wouldn't get it done


----------



## Toothless (Jan 5, 2021)

venturi said:


> not disagree but I'm CEO of a medical practice, owner of a nuclear pharmacy (isotopes), President of an IT company, President of a DoD contract firm... they all FEEL like FULL-TIME jobs and now ...I'm finishing my doctorate. The premise was that I'm busy,
> ---at least there are 36 hours in a day or I probably wouldn't get it done


I heard you need an assistant? Yes? Paid position? Yes?


----------



## venturi (Jan 5, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I heard you need an assistant? Yes? Paid position? Yes?


you'd have to finish my dissertation for me


----------



## Toothless (Jan 5, 2021)

venturi said:


> you'd have to finish my dissertation for me


If it's about pancakes, I gotchu. Anything else I'm just a lost cause.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I heard you need an assistant? Yes? Paid position? Yes?


You'll have to wear a mini skirt and sit on his lap to "take notes"


----------



## Toothless (Jan 5, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> You'll have to wear a mini skirt and sit on his lap to "take notes"


I'm probably bigger-built than him. I like my food way too much. Probably why I'm always broke.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 5, 2021)

venturi said:


> not to disagree but I'm CEO of a medical practice, owner of a nuclear pharmacy (isotopes), owner of an IT company, president of a DoD contract firm... they all FEEL like FULL-TIME jobs and now ...I'm finishing my doctorate. The premise was that I'm busy,


Wow that is amazing and scary at the same time.


----------



## venturi (Jan 7, 2021)

Devon68 said:


> Wow that is amazing and scary at the same time.


My workload scares me too. Add in wife kids and school... sometimes a little bit of panic creeps in.

The PC enjoys double duty as fun and games but obviously it get used for work/school too.
Only my school work can max the ram and leaves it hungry for more resources, everything else barley shows up as effort.

I've been tinkering on the SLI part and forcing it (as before) and I've had mixed results but when it works it pretty awesome. Nvidia has made it more complicated of course.

My current unfinished games /to play are
Cyberpunk 2077
The sinking City

I just finished Observer (recently) it has ray tracing in it as well.

my observations still hold in my little world:
DLSS - seriously?  Why buy a 4k monitor so you can run it at 1920 and 2560? Never understood the marketing on this. nvidia should just say ray-tracing kills performance and things will run shitty and the hardware can't handle it at high rez and maintain decent frame rate (60+) with max eye candy on a single card. I see DLSS as the ray tracing band-aid to lackluster performance.

Vignetting - why?
Film grain - why?
Motion blur? why?

I'm trying to get things to look as visually great as possible, and those parameters/selections are counterintuitive. Why is film grain and vignetting even an option?


well, I'll get off my soap box now...


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2021)

You're past and present build's are awesome. I remember seeing them. Its nice to hear a little back story behind the build, I found it all to be quite interesting indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 7, 2021)

venturi said:


> My workload scares me too. Add in wife kids and school... sometimes a little bit of panic creeps in.
> 
> The PC enjoys double duty as fun and games but obviously it get used for work/school too.
> Only my school work can max the ram and leaves it hungry for more resources, everything else barley shows up as effort.
> ...



I hate motion blur, always off for me


----------



## venturi (Jan 9, 2021)

So, I know this is not the highest ever score in *Cinebench R23*
but I believe it is the highest on a workstation with *dual 3090 RTX SLI *ever.
Other motherboards , including ryzen/epyc can't accommodate two cards and two CPU and provided the sli flag.

*52006* score, no overclocking (yet)


----------



## nguyen (Jan 9, 2021)

venturi said:


> my observations still hold in my little world:
> DLSS - seriously?  Why buy a 4k monitor so you can run it at 1920 and 2560? Never understood the marketing on this. nvidia should just say ray-tracing kills performance and things will run shitty and the hardware can't handle it at high rez and maintain decent frame rate (60+) with max eye candy on a single card. I see DLSS as the ray tracing band-aid to lackluster performance.



The way I see it DLSS is an option that you have to turn on regardless of whether you use DXR or not. The extra performance offer by DLSS will enable you to:
1. Enable DXR or any other graphical option to improve visual
2. Use DSR to improve visual if you don't like DXR
3. Save on power consumption, DLSS with frame capping can reduce power consumption by 25%.

Here is a comparison in Cyberpunk 2077 at 400% zoom, left is native 3440x1440 (Ultra settings, no RTX, no DLSS, 62FPS); Right is DSR 1.78x (Ultra settings, no RTX, DLSS Quality, 64FPS)





DLSS is not a band-aid, it's a must have  while DXR is the complimentary visual upgrade


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jan 9, 2021)

do you have some public service on that pc or similar like a ssh to run programs, I need a similar pc to upload my blender projects to render them.


----------



## venturi (Jan 9, 2021)

nguyen said:


> The way I see it DLSS is an option that you have to turn on regardless of whether you use DXR or not. The extra performance offer by DLSS will enable you to:
> 1. Enable DXR or any other graphical option to improve visual
> 2. Use DSR to improve visual if you don't like DXR
> 3. Save on power consumption, DLSS with frame capping can reduce power consumption by 25%.
> ...


Sir
(and of course this is just my personal observation)

you are mixing apples and oranges in your comparison

Try a comparison with Ray Tracing ON at 3840x2160 or 4092x2160 max visual candy, no DOF, no motion blur, max othwr settings (ultra and psycho when available)   Compared to the same settings with DLSS,   there is a lower quality/less detail image rendered on DLSS

your comparison is not with ray tracing ON in both scenarios

and DSR isn’t applicable at 4K,5k and 8k

WITHOUT the DLSS lower resolution cheat, ray tracing cuts in half your performance, but you sacrifice the resolution with DLSS

if you like DLSS that’s fine with me, to each his own,
I’d rather have best visuals at 60 FPS than lesser visuals at 120 FPS


----------



## nguyen (Jan 10, 2021)

venturi said:


> Sir
> (and of course this is just my personal observation)
> 
> you are mixing apples and oranges in your comparison
> ...



Seems like you are mixing apple and oranges.

You don't have to use Ray Tracing together with DLSS, those are separate features. You can use DLSS with or without RTX. What I just showed you is that when you normalize performance, DLSS can give you better image quality than native with the help of DSR, DSR works for 5K and 8K too. 

Yeah I don't think you can get 60fps with Ultra RT at 4K without DLSS, more like 30fps, which is unplayable

If native resolution DLSS looks a little blurry you can use Image Sharpening in the NVCP, problem solved. If you think DLSS is just using lower resolution then you just don't know how it works , you are more than welcome to try out FidelityFX in CP2077 though.


----------



## venturi (Jan 10, 2021)

Sorry, I find that DLSS blurs my native resolution and some detail.. To each his own

DLSS 2.0 was better than the original DLSS -but rendering a lower resolution to emulate from training data on original resolution to reduce jaggies as a form of AA, -cannot be better than original resolution with something like TAA or MSAA AND preserve the higher detail 16x AF and original textures. DLSS is innovative but it is not a visually equal or better to the original in terms of detail, in example 4k, 5k or 8k native.

I would rather have the detail than the higher frame rate when I have a good higher resolution monitor.

I understand your point, but I was not seeking to turn this into another DLSS thread, there are already plenty of those.

Also, on my rig, my configuration, and my tweaks, I am getting frame rates a little higher than most doing their comparisons, and I'm ok with not using DLSS.  The original point is that DLSS is at a lesser resolution than native and IMHO its in the same category as dynamic resolution and the like.
The rant part is that with RTX nvidia hypes DLSS in their marketing because with the current RTX implementation the performance is lackluster and use DLSS as a band aid to detract from that lackluster performance, and that is why its  a cheat to aid their ray tracing marketing to have folks buy new cards. They even changed the  name from GTX to RTX, but the performance didn't follow - in my humble opinion. 

It would be a different conversation if DLSS maintained and built upon the native resolution, making it a visual enhancement, using algorithms to render greater detail 
like those old black and white films from a century ago with the resolution of a postage stamp, rendered at 4k with additional frames, detail, and colour. 


Anyhow, my rig does more than Cyberpunk and other game;, that is not why it exists. Its intended purpose dictated its design. When one has decent hardware and hits the wall of what the industry can and can't do - is when you can see the marketing gamesmanship and just how far we have NOT come.


----------



## Nater (Jan 11, 2021)

My first thought:  How nice it must be to not have any pets.  Awesome build dude.  I'd love to go all out like that someday, but my primary work program (SolidWorks) really gives two shits about more cores without getting into FEA/Rendering/Motion studies which I rarely do.


----------



## venturi (Feb 23, 2021)

Resizable BAR support included


----------



## purecain (Feb 24, 2021)

venturi said:


> Sorry, I find that DLSS blurs my native resolution and some detail.. To each his own
> 
> DLSS 2.0 was better than the original DLSS -but rendering a lower resolution to emulate from training data on original resolution to reduce jaggies as a form of AA, -cannot be better than original resolution with something like TAA or MSAA AND preserve the higher detail 16x AF and original textures. DLSS is innovative but it is not a visually equal or better to the original in terms of detail, in example 4k, 5k or 8k native.
> 
> ...


Exactly, I was not blown away by the RTX3090. The Titan V is a much more solid card imo. It really was a work horse.

I feel like the RTX stuff cheats and i'm constantly telling myself not to be bothered by the fact im playing at a glorified 720p with DLSS.

It does bother me though because these new cards should be powerful enough not to have to use this sort of work around. If my V had DLSS it would of been as good as a 3070IMO(and I wouldn't of upgraded). Without you can only hit 30fps with RTX on. In that case RTX effects would of been accessible at 60fps+. That would of been a perfect use case scenario. Instead i'm using DLSS on my new card.... 
I was surprised at the quality of the image. But still...


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

venturi said:


> So
> it has take a few days to perfect. You know..cable management, alignment, SLI profile building, driver selection, and general tweaking.
> 
> So the build is:
> ...


WOW! Super AWESOME! 
Absolute work of art my friend! 
10/10!


----------



## venturi (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you, very appreciated. 

So the 461.40 driver does have resizable bar support it turns out. 
Of course it says no on resizable bar support because my cards are flashbacked to the  94.02.32.00.02
so I am going to wait for the one from nvidia presumably later this week.

I've grown weary of making paperweights out of unobtanium cards


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

venturi said:


> Thank you, very appreciated.
> 
> So the 461.40 driver does have resizable bar support it turns out.
> Of course it says no on resizable bar support because my cards are flashbacked to the  94.02.32.00.02
> ...






LOL.....


----------



## venturi (Feb 25, 2021)

...EXACTLY!


----------



## distortia (Jun 6, 2021)

What chair is that ? Does your back get sweaty? 


venturi said:


> View attachment 189694


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 189867
> 
> LOL.....



that looks to me like a 4870


----------



## venturi (Jun 6, 2021)

distortia said:


> What chair is that ? Does your back get sweaty?


It’s an “Iron Horse 12 hour chair”

it’s basically a heavy duty car seat with car seat adjustments - it’s super solid and is also very heavy
My back does not get sweaty or at least no more than usual




There have been some upgrades since the thread started:

I'm using 1.5TB of ram
upgraded to 2x intel Xeon 8280L processors
the 3090 RTX in SLI/NvLink are unchanged
The motherboard is revision 2.1x
Bios 9904 with Resizable Bar
C drive is a Sabrent TLC Rocket 4 plus
D drive is 4 Micron 9300 Max 12.8TB each (51.2 TB volume) using the U.2 connectors - Using VROC premium key
I have built in (hidden in the case) backup of a Samsung 860pro 4TB, as well as a network backup to a NAS in the house
Using VROC premium key
Running MS Data Center 2022 as the OS and Ubuntu

with the bios 9904 I was able to multiply and optimize the width of the communication lanes between devices as well as set other important customizations

To make it all work and have that in place it took a complete redesign just ti have it look similar to what I had before but a lot of base design was changed.

The dual 3090 RTXs sit several centimeters above the board compared to where cards normally rest.  This required changing all the mounting points and supports for the cards. The video cards needed a custom bracket to hold them stable as they are several centimeters above the board.
This allowed for 4x u.2 connections for the micron 9300 nvme drives in raid
The C drive now has a large pure copper heatsink on it as well, under load it only reaches 40C, idle is 26C.
The 3090 RTXs also operate about 4-5 C' less than before temps. Under load they really don't go past 69C ever, most game play hover around 57-61C, application DL/ML may run the cards at max around 64-69C. The decrease in temperature is from the additional air channel between the video cards and the motherboard. Other temp decreases were inn the CPU, Ram and chipset.
Machine runs very quietly. Most fans ( including the GPUs) turn off at stable temps (auto settings from motherboard control other fans. CPUs at idle run about 23C (73F) in a 21C house (69-70). Under load they may reach as high as 44C, but not often.
To accommodate the  12.8 TB each 9300 nvme drives, I had to install two cooling fans internally to the design so as to have a quiet airflow over the 4 drives. This keeps the 51.2 TB nvme drives drives at around 39-41C under load and 33C at idle. The fans are quiet and invisible to the outside but I will also include a picture of that design.
There is a picture of a Macrium backup report showing the read speed of the C drive (Sabrent rocket 4 plus) to writing the backup to the  NVME raid (Micron 9300 4x)


PC runs very silently

I hope this answers core questions

Thank you

J


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jun 7, 2021)

does your sli gpu link runs digger at 60fps?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> does your sli gpu link runs digger at 60fps?


Does it need to for his job?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 7, 2021)

Man, the more I see it the more I love that case.



Miguel2013 said:


> does your sli gpu link runs digger at 60fps?



This is the first (not oldest) game I ever played and have been looking for it for over 20 years thanks.

All I could remember was the song and that you dug. All I ever came up with was digdug.


----------



## venturi (Jun 7, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Does it need to for his job?


If the game would generate a paycheck I'd be all over it.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 7, 2021)

Is there a chance of trying out those dual Epyc setups? 256 threads seems like it would help.


----------



## uco73 (Jun 8, 2021)

venturi said:


> So
> it has take a few days to perfect. You know..cable management, alignment, SLI profile building, driver selection, and general tweaking.
> 
> So the build is:
> ...



One of the most powerful PC in the world!


----------



## venturi (Jun 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Is there a chance of trying out those dual Epyc setups? 256 threads seems like it would help.


I tried the dual Epyc 7742 and gigabyte board

there are a lot of features missing that are common on the asus Sage board, but I also could not get the nvlink/sli to work, because it’s not sized/spaced appropriately and didn’t support it. can’t get the vroc raid and nvme drives to work natively, no onboard audio, and many other things
It wasn’t a bad build but could not get the dual 3090s to go on the dual epyc board and be nvlink/sli.

also, with just one card (3090) testing the dual epyc 7742 was slower than the dual Xeon 8280L build

I was disappointed, I really wanted it to work, but the only thing it had going for it was core count but with too many compromises

(did I mention the heat? That epyc build was an oven)

so now it’s going to be used as an PACS image server, (repurposed)

I tried


----------



## Morbius2021 (Jun 8, 2021)

Congrats on what appears to be a minimal RGB presence on your build, extreme on the component level but not on the lighting side.

Very nice wiring and keeping the build clean.  Or did I just miss it? It appears the system wasn't powered on when the picture was taken.

?

PS, its been forever since I have seen one of those old Lian Li Billet Aluminum tower cases, had a custom build around 2003 that I put one of those together on.  Loved the feel and build quality of that case back then but my only complaint on that one was that the PCI-e card slot screws would strip out if you overtightened them even a little.

Even long after I stopped using that case I kept it around because it was such a monster chunk of aluminum on the side panels.  Couldn't bring myself to toss it.


----------



## venturi (Jun 8, 2021)

Morbius2021 said:


> Congrats on what appears to be a minimal RGB presence on your build, extreme on the component level but not on the lighting side.
> 
> Very nice wiring and keeping the build clean.  Or did I just miss it? It appears the system wasn't powered on when the picture was taken.
> 
> ...


 Yes sir, several of the pictures are with power on, look for spinning fans and lights, look through thread

yes, I really did like my LianLi it was an aluminum artistic piece, similar in heaviness to the pre 2010 Mac Pro cases


----------



## Toothless (Jun 8, 2021)

venturi said:


> I tried the dual Epyc 7742 and gigabyte board
> 
> there are a lot of features missing that are common on the asus Sage board, but I also could not get the nvlink/sli to work, because it’s not sized/spaced appropriately and didn’t support it. can’t get the vroc raid and nvme drives to work natively, no onboard audio, and many other things
> It wasn’t a bad build but could not get the dual 3090s to go on the dual epyc board and be nvlink/sli.
> ...


That's what I've heard on why people won't switch to AMD for workstations. While the core itself is stronger the features are lacking. A buddy of mine is working on a 7700k and won't switch to something like a 5800x due to certain things not having support. Might be board related too but, it's something I keep hearing.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 10, 2021)

Toothless said:


> That's what I've heard on why people won't switch to AMD for workstations. While the core itself is stronger the features are lacking. A buddy of mine is working on a 7700k and won't switch to something like a 5800x due to certain things not having support. Might be board related too but, it's something I keep hearing.


Zen3 should be at ISA Parity with Intel besides AVX512 for desktop CPUS.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Zen3 should be at ISA Parity with Intel besides AVX512 for desktop CPUS.


It was other instructions and features required for said person's work. Waiting on seeing what he wants to do either way.


----------



## venturi (Jun 11, 2021)

While yes, the rig is an amazing gaming machine, its purpose (use Agent Smith's voice) lies elsewhere in clinical decision support (CDS) and machine learning (algorithms/training/ verification data) across medical image archives (PACS)/DICOM). For that specific purpose, the machine is built and exists, it also moonlights with isotope software - yes.... it can also surf the web and check email 

While I use it for my work obligations, all these builds are mine, funded by me, and not from an employer. So before I switch or buy upgrades I always have to make sure the toys can generate income/ROI. 

Hope that helps explain.


----------



## venturi (Jul 17, 2021)

new gravity benchmark high score,
70,437

I am not sure why the app only sees half my ram, but I suppose it doesn't affect the overall score. I doubt the app would even use 2% of


----------



## venturi (Aug 23, 2021)

Keeping in mind that it’s meant to be a Small Form Factor PC case:

Moved from noctua to T30 Phanteks fans.
slight cooling performance improvement, but mostly aesthetic improvement

there where some fitment challenges as the T30 is 5mm wider than the normal 25mm.

overall, for same quiet performance, it’s about 1C -2C improvement on the Xeon temps

in a 71'F room, at idle the Xeon are about 22-23'C
under heavy load  they get max the low 40s 'C

but honestly…I did it because I was tired of the noctua  tiramisu colours

RPM for RPM, compared to the noctuas, the Phanteks are only slightly better


----------



## Bushranger (Aug 23, 2021)

venturi said:


> Moved from nocturnal to T30 Phanteks.
> slight cooling performance improvement, but mostly aesthetic improvement


Like the new look.


----------



## venturi (Aug 23, 2021)

I did get 72,334 on the gravity mark test but forgot to upload it. That is really gpus testing and has nothing to do with the cpu fans, but I think the lack of noctua brown may have given a performance placebo effect


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 23, 2021)

venturi said:


> I did get 72,334 on the gravity mark test but forgot to upload it. That is really gpus testing and has nothing to do with the cpu fans, but I think the lack of noctua brown may have given a performance placebo effect



plot twist, this rig was free cause he put his server stuff (i assume) on hold and has been mining on it non-stop   

just havin fun with ya, I don't care either way. but yeah that is impressive stuff. surprised the phanteks cool better than the Noctua's though, truly surprised by that.


----------



## GitRekt (Dec 16, 2021)

venturi said:


> I did get 72,334 on the gravity mark test but forgot to upload it. That is really gpus testing and has nothing to do with the cpu fans, but I think the lack of noctua brown may have given a performance placebo effect


Are you still running the same open-case dual 3090 setup?  I'm looking to do something similar, except instead of dual CPU, just something like a Threadripper Pro and dual 3090.  Looked into cases like Fractal Meshify 2 XL and Fractal Torrent, but the former is on the bigger/taller side and the latter only has 7 slots rather than 8.  I want to have room for a Thunderbolt add-on card also.  Would prefer air cooling.  It seems your system is pretty quiet and you're getting good temps, so I may want to consider an open-case design like yours.

Just wondering if it's still performing well for you and if you'd do anything differently if you had to do it over today.  Do you think a P3 would be better and not require heavy or any modding?


----------



## venturi (Dec 16, 2021)

GitRekt said:


> Are you still running the same open-case dual 3090 setup?  I'm looking to do something similar, except instead of dual CPU, just something like a Threadripper Pro and dual 3090.  Looked into cases like Fractal Meshify 2 XL and Fractal Torrent, but the former is on the bigger/taller side and the latter only has 7 slots rather than 8.  I want to have room for a Thunderbolt add-on card also.  Would prefer air cooling.  It seems your system is pretty quiet and you're getting good temps, so I may want to consider an open-case design like yours.
> 
> Just wondering if it's still performing well for you and if you'd do anything differently if you had to do it over today.  Do you think a P3 would be better and not require heavy or any modding?


If I had to do it different, I would have made the main section of the case out of two sheets of 1cm each carbon fibre board, and put a steel lattice between them in the sandwich. I also would and might still, do a 4 post supported smaller piece of glass on the back only covering the 4x nvme raid drives.

Otherwise. I'm quite content with it


As far as single CPU goes, I built my wife a single xeon build using the same model case. So if you're interested in a dual 3090 and single cpu build check it out:


----------



## GitRekt (Dec 16, 2021)

venturi said:


> If I had to do it different, I would have made the main section of the case out of two sheets of 1cm each carbon fibre board, and put a steel lattice between them in the sandwich. I also would and might still, do a 4 post supported smaller piece of glass on the back only covering the 4x nvme raid drives.
> 
> Otherwise. I'm quite content with it
> 
> ...


Thanks.  What kind of heavy modding did you have to do and can I get away with not modding anything?

i'm surprised you indicated it's fairly quiet, since i seem to come across posts elsewhere saying open-case design is going to be inherently louder and hotter because there's less controlled airflow and it's uncovered so noisier.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2021)

A system like that screams for custom loop water cooling.


----------



## venturi (Dec 16, 2021)

GitRekt said:


> Thanks.  What kind of heavy modding did you have to do and can I get away with not modding anything?
> 
> i'm surprised you indicated it's fairly quiet, since i seem to come across posts elsewhere saying open-case design is going to be inherently louder and hotter because there's less controlled airflow and it's uncovered so noisier.


If you look through this thread, you’ll see that I had to mod a lot get dual cpus, dual 3090, cool the nvme raid, have power and fit the u.2 4x connections

will you have to do any modding? Maybe not if you limit type and number of drives and peripherals as what you expect to do

As for quiet. Is almost noiseless. Fans go down to very low rpms automatically and even under load it’s a soft murmur in the background

and runs very cool, if you go through the thread you’ll see that it’s a very happy machine


----------



## venturi (Apr 5, 2022)

small upgrade...


----------



## Toothless (Apr 6, 2022)

Where pics


----------



## venturi (Apr 6, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Where pics


Same rig as before, I’ll post when I get home from work, however I'm embarrassed by the power cables wiring mess. custom cables will be ready this weekend , for now here is a peak


----------



## venturi (Apr 8, 2022)

updated pics with the dual 3090 TI FE
















Hi

so I wasn't happy with the temps. I re-padded and repasted both cards. I used the gelid pads and I used the pink kryonaut extreme. It will need a few days to settle down but it seems to be about a 7C difference in the ram and about a 2C difference in the GPU/GPU hotspot.

On the 3090 ti FE there isnt any reason to use 2 or 3mm pads, 1mm to 1.5mm seems to work best. I did do some creative padding on the backside to move some of the heat off the pcb to the outer shell.

I'll keep an eye on it and see if I get an extra 1C out of it as it settles.


I watched a few videos on the AIB partner cards being apart and it seems an easier disassembly than the 3090 ti. It took me 1.5 hours in total process per card. the bulk was spent cleaning, and then selecting and cutting the pads to the right size. 1.5 mm was slightly too thicj and 1.mm seemed too thin, the gelid pads don't compress that well so it was trial and error .

agonized over the TIM. Had noctua 2, gelid extreme, and kryonaut gray and pink. Best guess was the kryonaut pink.


----------



## venturi (Apr 8, 2022)

I had to resort to make custom cables, designed and built for the 3090 ti, after prototypes, I'm having a batch made, delivery in a few weeks

Does anyone else need cables for type 4 interface / PSU?
I can add more to the run.


----------



## venturi (Apr 15, 2022)

thought you would like to see some naked pics (of the 3090 Ti FE)


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 15, 2022)

Venturi, just wondering what games you have played on this monster setup that actually use SLI so far? If you've gamed on it at all, since seems more like a workstation


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2022)

What you need is a pedestal. That computer actually deserves to be on a pedestal, lol. Very nice!


----------



## venturi (Apr 15, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> Venturi, just wondering what games you have played on this monster setup that actually use SLI so far? If you've gamed on it at all, since seems more like a workstation


Some smooth mgpu titles are RDR2, SOTTR, ROTTR, Sniper elite 4, Zombie Army 4, Gears, X4, Strange Brigade, Quake 2 RTX, the last three Hitman games, Deus Ex MnkDvd, Echo, Ashes of the singularity, some of the civilization games etc.

These titles (above)  are NOT SLI, they are Vulkan or DX12 mgpu titles.
I find Vulkan to be better than DX12 at mgpu.

Non MGPU games I played on these cards  include Cyberpunk 2077, Serious Sam 4, Succubus, RE Village, and lately I just completed 100% Chenobylite.  I had it for a while, but dusted it off after watching Chernobyl on HBO (the 5 part series with Harris).  I also did the whole RDR2 recently and that title is MGPU, ran well, better than when there is only one card not just in fps, but overall.


I think SLI is rather dead, the change now is apps and games that are specifically written to be multi GPU, not anything less than complex. The DX12 magic bullet of mgpu didn't really take hold. Vulkan scales much better than DX12 and seems better embraced in many indie developments. With that said, in pure SLI, I would usually avoid TAA (med/high) and favor SMAA or FXAA, There are bumps - I had to learn a lot of inspector tricks and settings to get the best out of it - something no one should have to go through.  I have had good SLI experiences in many titles, I have had poor SLI experiences in even more titles. After a while one learns which engines suck at it and which are ok (example UNITY suck in SLI and now in NVlink) UE3 great in SLI, but UE4 required skullduggery, etc. So SLI was a mixed bag based on how much one wanted to believe it was great,- it was 25% great for many games, 20% so-so games, and best to to say much about the rest...

Where is the carrot? in order to get 4K, 5K and 8K to be playable with max eye candy settings, its going to require more than one GPU for years to come. Example, Cyberpunk 2077, graphics are 'OK" but the frames with RT and max candy (psycho settings) stink at 4K - 44 FPS on a 3090 Ti in the built in benchmark (ver 1.52). This game would benefit from an mgpu make over. But its single card only. All that horsepower and 44 FPS......    Just 44FPS with MAX and psycho RT at 4K (no DLSS) -    _...this game could seriously benefit from mgpu._

Also even when using the 3.9 DLSS on quality in cyberpunk, there is significant drop in visuals/texture clarity, resolution and definition. So the answer to getting the frames in an RT game is not DLSS if one is trying to max the visual experience at 4k, (we don't speak of 8K and max settings and cyberpunk). Sometimes it seems DLSS is there just to give the illusion that Ray Tracing is playable at larger resolutions (why buy a 4k monitor to run at 2560x1440?)

I've had great success improving Star Citizen / Squadron 42 (another behemoth). But the field of MGPU games is poor. Hopefully as monitors grow in resolution there may be more effort on MGPU. But even the future 5090 RTX is not going to provide decent 5k and 8k gaming with max eye candy and RT, no DLSS as a single card. I doubt it will be nvlink as the power requirement for two 5090 cards in one rig would require a EU PSU and a 220v socket installed. Then again, who knows for sure.

Unfortunately, my rig also has to do my dissertation, so that's why it exists, and that is where it gets its workout.

_The information above is just my humble opinion, I realize a lot of folks like DLSS, and I would like it too if I could not see the drop in visuals. Maybe it will get better. I experimented with 3.9 and 4.0 and it seems that 4.0 is actually worse._


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Apr 16, 2022)

you and I agree that no single GPU is going to do 4K currently then 
well I've bought four games so far that claim to support SLI/mGPU from what I've read.

The Medium 
Deliver us the Moon
Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice 
Shenmue III

I'll probably end up getting some older DX11 games because I'll probably be running older two 2080 TI's. but you reminded me I have to get Deux Ex: Mankind Divided '
(all my games are from G.O.G. usually. I don't bother with steam)


----------



## venturi (Apr 16, 2022)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> you and I agree that no single GPU is going to do 4K currently then
> well I've bought four games so far that claim to support SLI/mGPU from what I've read.
> 
> The Medium
> ...


I concur.

I don't steam, UB, EA or origin. I own all my games, don't rent to play. I have my games in boxes whenever possible from the spear of destiny, all the way to the latest titles.
If I can only get a game from steam, then usually I'll buy the box or collector set and may indulge in the pirated version without denuvo etc. But I do purchase the game.

But I don't steam. I like clicking on the game executable and running without some third party check running in the background.
My GOG game library is 400+

Interesting and logical factoid

I repasted the cards with kryonaut extreme, the overpriced pink. Which improved temp performance by several C

as you know all the vram on the 3090 ti is on the same side as the gpu

and I re-padded the vram as well

so: —>

now, when the gpu is maxing out temps of 69-71 C, well that is exactly the same temp as the vram

example, gpu is 69C under load, 69C is also the exact temp of the vram

here is a pick of how the thermal pads came originally from nvidia. I replaced them with 3 mm gelid pads that I squished down to 2.5mm in a pasta maker for even precise thickness.


----------

